

Igaro App 1.0b SPA JavaScript Framework for Web/mobile Dev - acharnley
https://github.com/igaro/app

======
acharnley
Another month, another JS framework.

So here's one that doesn't use MVC, or HTML for that matter.

Documentation is still being updated, but the framework is stable, loaded with
features, and wont fail to impress.

The link to the github will have you up and running, creating your own fully
functional App in minutes. You start with a local running copy of
[http://app.igaro.com](http://app.igaro.com) and modify it to suit.

Please spread the word to your friends and other developers. Your feedback in
whatever form is warmly appreciated.

A. Charnley

